# Hydra problem:O :(



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

So... I got some random outbreak of hydra in my shrimp tank , so far they are just on the glass... but I am sure they are everywhere in the tank... so this now comes to question on how earth is there a shrimp friendly way to get rid of them. I currently have 5 berried Shrimp so I am more concerned with them.

Should I use my hand? squish them, net them? fish that eat them?


----------

